# CoDeSys AWL in ST konvertieren?



## Pau1e (19 Februar 2009)

Als Absoluter Anfänger in CoDeSys könnte ich es sehr gut brauchen, wenn ich von ST nach AWL und wieder zurück konvertieren könnte. 
Hab allerdings nirgends ne Möglichkeit in der Software (easySoft) entdeckt. Auch im Internet nicht. 
Da ich S7 programmieren kann, würde ich mich vielleicht auf diese Art und Weise besser einfinden können.

Gibts ne Möglichkeit?


----------



## bonatus (19 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

EasySoft ist nicht CoDeSys - das ist die Programmiersoftware für die 500er,600er und 800er Serie von Möller, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.
In dieser Software gibt es kein ST und auch kein AWL - nur FUP/KOP und CFC.

gruß bonatus


----------



## Pau1e (19 Februar 2009)

Du hast recht mit der Software für die Typen. Allerdings stehen alle Programmiersprachen wie bei Codesys zur Verfügung. 

Ich kann (oder hab nicht mehr gefunden) allerdings ST nur nach AWL, FUB oder KOP konvertieren. 

Zurück leider nicht mehr....


----------



## zotos (19 Februar 2009)

Das geht  nur in eine Richtung und zwar ST->AWL (bzw FUP und auch KOP).
AWL/KOP/FUP sind quer übersetzbar ST nur in die eine Richtung.

Schön das CoDeSys ST in die anderen Sprachen übersetzen kann aber was soll das nützen?


----------



## Werner29 (19 Februar 2009)

Ihr könnt es ja gerne mal auf dem Papier versuchen, ein mit Sprüngen
verseuchtes AWL-Progrämmchen nach ST zu übersetzen. Theoretisch geht das, praktisch ist es sinnlos.
Also: Original aufheben und nur nach AWL konvertieren zum angucken.


----------



## Pau1e (19 Februar 2009)

Ja, die Idee ist wohl die beste....
Zum Probieren lege ich mir eh ein paar Dateien (Kopien) an, die ich versaun kann

THX @ll!


----------



## Kurt (20 Februar 2009)

nur so:
es gibt eine EASY die mit codesys programmiert wird.
http://trainingscenter.moeller.net/products/easyControl/easycontrol.html


----------



## bonatus (20 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

das ist keine EASY - das ist eine EASY-Control - nur so

Ich hab die Dinger auch schon mal benutzt.

gruß bonatus


----------



## zotos (20 Februar 2009)

bonatus schrieb:


> ...
> das ist keine EASY - das ist eine EASY-Control - nur so
> ...



@bonatus: Du hast zwar recht aber dann könnte man auch sagen das ein Golf TDI kein Golf ist.


----------



## bonatus (20 Februar 2009)

Hmm - nein.

Die EasyControl ist etwas ganz anderes als die Easy Serie. Die Easy-Control ist eine SoftSPS mit CoDeSys als Programmierumgebung. Sie hat nur das selbe Gehäuse wie eine Easy. Es ist in der Hirachie zwischen der Easy-Serie und der Modular-SPS eingeordnet - tendiert aber eher zur Modular-SPS.

gruß bonatus


----------

